# Can someone identify this plant?



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think you forgot to attatch a photo:scratch:


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

A picture sure would help.


----------



## bayonnebee (May 18, 2010)

I thought I figured it out, but apparently not.

How are we supposed to attach a .jpg to a post?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

hit url then back to jpg off computer if I remember, seems a little screwy at the onset.


----------



## bayonnebee (May 18, 2010)

How about this?


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Sweet CLover and your lucky to have it. I collect as many seeds as I can. The bees love it.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

hmmmm, dont know friend. But you know how to post a pic now. Someone will be able to answer for you I feel certain. Good Luck.


----------



## bayonnebee (May 18, 2010)

Trying to nail down the image attachment process.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

you got it.!!:lpf:


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

White sweet clover
Dave


----------



## bayonnebee (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:Thanks Everyone!!


----------

